# Question for Toro Powershift owners



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a 1028 powershift and I'm having an issue with the "little black box" which is the over complicated handle bar shifting console. The "paddle" that is pushed up when pushing the shift lever into "Powershift" no longer stays in its correct neutral position, it falls down into the way of the shift lever. So when I try to shift from neutral over to 2nd gear I hit the edge of the power shift paddle. I for the life of me can't figure out how I'm going to fix this, as I can't figure out what was keeping the paddle in the correct neutral position in the first place! I'll take a video of the problem tomorrow, but does anyone have ideas on what what is supposed to keep that "paddle" in its resting position?


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Paul,
I have a 8-24 1998 year mine only has the one shifter no extra paddle but that assembly has more parts, springs etc. than a Swiss watch. so have the diagrams in hand and take pics if /when you drop that unit. My first guess would be a spring or one of those cogs got outta whack.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of what is happening, notice how the powershift "paddle" is collapsed down into the way of the shifter? Can anyone tell on there powershift what is supposed to keep that from happening?


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Paul Now I see what you mean same as mine.That's got be a spring issue I'll bet # 16 on the traction linkage assembly diagram or #40 #16 is a flat spring those just love to go snap. #40 is a torsion my experience with those wear body armor well a least safety glasses looks like you'll have to drop that unit. My best advice is get a big tarp a big light and a big magnet because if those parts and pieces go flying it's easier to find them on a tarp with strong light and a magnet than on the garage floor under a bench among the dust bunny's


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TimY said:


> Paul Now I see what you mean same as mine.That's got be a spring issue I'll bet # 16 on the traction linkage assembly diagram or #40 #16 is a flat spring those just love to go snap. #40 is a torsion my experience with those wear body armor well a least safety glasses looks like you'll have to drop that unit. My best advice is get a big tarp a big light and a big magnet because if those parts and pieces go flying it's easier to find them on a tarp with strong light and a magnet than on the garage floor under a bench among the dust bunny's


When I took it all apart a couple of weeks ago and I remember seeing #40 intact, so maybe it's #16 since I don't remember seeing it at all. I'll probably just leave it be for now, no use me taking the thing apart a second time and risking screwing something up and being out a snowblower for a while. Why couldn't they just keep things simple? It's this type of thing that makes me want to trade someone for an older Toro, been looking at an 1132 on craigslist for $350 in sweet shape.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't you just love engineers; making simple things hard since the pyramids.The thing is, which is a more of a PIA, dealing with it as is or dropping the unit to see if that is the problem. But even if you trade it you'll probably going to have to at least look at it. At least the new owner will know what they're dealing with. But you dropped that once so you have a better idea then I have what's involved( for future reference how bad is it). Too bad the shipping three time the cost of that silly part.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TimY said:


> Don't you just love engineers; making simple things hard since the pyramids.The thing is, which is a more of a PIA, dealing with it as is or dropping the unit to see if that is the problem. But even if you trade it you'll probably going to have to at least look at it. At least the new owner will know what they're dealing with. But you dropped that once so you have a better idea then I have what's involved( for future reference how bad is it). Too bad the shipping three time the cost of that silly part.


After taking apart the shifter box once, I believe that I will leave it till spring and have it done by a pro that works on Toro snowblowers and could most likely do the work in his sleep. When I took it apart the first time I had a moment or two where I thought "There is no way I get this back together and functional for winter without a pro helping" I did get it back together, even fixed a secondary issue. There is no way I take that thing back apart unless I have a video of how it is supposed to go together, and I don't think that I'll find anything like that. Thanks for your input Tim.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

I was afraid you were going to say that so I will not be jamming that shiffter like a truck driver (no offense to the big rig guys)


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi folks. I'm reading this thread as I try to wrestle with my 1028 that is being finicky when it comes to engaging the wheel drive (auger works just dandy). When I shift into a gear and engage the drive, sometimes it goes right along - other times it does nothing at all. Often times, if I lean into it with my hip and help it ...it will go. Reverse makes is shudder noticeably.

I see that the drive chain (my term, not sure that's what Toro calls it) has a lot of play in it. Both the primary drive sprocket and the one on the wheel axle look good; no noticeable wear.

Two questions: In your thread, you mention springs #16 and #40. What language is you a' speakin' ?

If you have any guidance on my "drive" issue, I'd love to hear it. I'm about to start taking off the lower rear red cover of the whole drive assemble box (another term I made up) to see what's what.

Thank you!

Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> i have a 1028 powershift and i'm having an issue with the "little black box" which is the over complicated handle bar shifting console. The "paddle" that is pushed up when pushing the shift lever into "powershift" no longer stays in its correct neutral position, it falls down into the way of the shift lever. So when i try to shift from neutral over to 2nd gear i hit the edge of the power shift paddle. I for the life of me can't figure out how i'm going to fix this, as i can't figure out what was keeping the paddle in the correct neutral position in the first place! I'll take a video of the problem tomorrow, but does anyone have ideas on what what is supposed to keep that "paddle" in its resting position?


 check the springs and adjust the rod to the trans


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

jpilk99 #16 and #40 refer to the part numbers on the parts diagram for the control box on the dash on that model Toro


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks TimY!!!


----------

